# (2) Nice Parcels for Sale Local to me- Seabeck WA



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I personally know the Owner of the Parcels and they are Listed on the NWMLS, and can be seen at our Company, Silverdale Realty's, Website:

http://www.silverdalerealty.com

The Owner cleared an area on each property for a home, roughed in the driveways, and is offering Seller Financing, requiring 20% down. The Properties are forested with Marketable Timber (Log Home...?), off of Seabeck Holly Road, paved and well maintained by the County. This is an incredibly scenic area, and these parcels are 25 minutes from Silverdale, WA. They are in a unique highly desirable area, just minutes away from the Hood Canal. Neither have Wells, Septic, or Electric Lines in. Wells are not deep in the area around the Lots and Electric is available at Street. Both Lots are Zoned Residential 1+ Acres per Dwelling.

*NWMLS# 385778*
4.082 Acres
$55,800
Vacant Land

*NWMLS# 385815*
3.890 Acres
$55,400
Vacant Land

Seller will sell separate or together. This is an area rich with Wild Edibles, has access to Saltwater and Freshwater seafood, Hunting locally available, Hiking trails, Motorcycle trails, Horseback trails, and located in a Community I live in and enjoy!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

*NWMLS# 385778, 4.082 ACRES, $55,800, and here are Pics:*


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

*NWMLS# 385815, 3.890 Acres, $55,400, and here are Pics:*


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you would like information on either of these Properties or any others, please contact me directly. My contact info is listed in OP. 

As many of you know, I am a Homesteading Agent with a lot of experience Gardening and know a lot about the Area in which I live. This will benefit any who are looking to relocate here. 

Something else I do, that sets me apart, is finding the Property or Home that fits my Client (s) criteria. Now, what if the type of Property or Home isn't on the Market? I work hard to find a Land or Homeowner willing to sell, negotiate the sale, and my Client's win. If they win, I win!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I want to add that seeing the projection for drought in different areas of the Country, the PNW is a good place to be! The parcels for sale would be excellent for homesteading, from what I observed when viewing the properties. 

Since the trees haven't been logged for many years, the soil hasn't be scraped, only leveled by the Owner in the cleared area on each parcel. 

In our County, the price for each Parcel is excellent! I know the Owner personally, and he is willing to sell both Parcels together or separate, and offers Seller Financing w/20% down.

This view is about 12 minutes from the Parcels:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you have a boat, you can launch right in Seabeck, as the Boat Launch is just 15 minutes (at most) from the Parcels. Once at the water, you are looking at one of the best views in the Country, the Hood Canal with the Olympic Mountains rising up behind. The pic I am posting is one I took, while on a boat ride NE of the Boat Launch. This is Fisherman's Cove:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

A little more about what this area offers: There is local hunting, fishing, crabbing, shrimping, clams to dig, oysters to harvest, and you will find Wild Edibles in abundance. There are thousands of acres of DNR land, and I already mentioned the hiking, motorcycling, horseback riding...

Tomorrow, I will try to post more pics from our wonderful area! I live less than 15 minutes from the Parcels.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Below was a pic taken of me, after attending a wedding, at Sunset. I am standing in front of the most photographed spot in WA State, which is 15 minutes N of the Parcels for sale!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is the pic I was looking for. This was taken right off Seabeck Holly Rd, between 5 and 8 minutes S of the Parcels:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

This spot is 15 minutes from the Parcels


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The Seabeck Marina is being rebuilt! Here is what it looked like last year. The Marina is about 10 minutes North from the Parcels.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Very affordable for PNW land. 
beautiful pics Lori--- makes me sad for the "home state" I left behind.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, I really enjoy it here and have learned to greatly appreciate the rain  The Parcels are priced very well for this area, no question!

But do you like it where you are now? I am sure the weather is nicer...


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

lorichristie said:


> Thanks, I really enjoy it here and have learned to greatly appreciate the rain  The Parcels are priced very well for this area, no question!
> 
> But do you like it where you are now? I am sure the weather is nicer...


The "winter" is mild and we have a nice long growing season but I didn't pick it here--- I miss my woods and meadows! But life put us here and I refuse to dwell on our "have nots".


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

virtuousman said:


> Can't get away from these re agents anywhere. Tell us all how much your commission adds to the sale price Lori. What is it? 6,7% these days? You guys lock up the MLS so regular people can't use it then feel you have the right to use our public forums. Same thing happened to craigslist.


The Owner could have sold the Parcels himself without a Realtor, but that isn't what he wanted to do, instead listed them with our Office. These properties are under priced for our area, and of course there is a commission paid (disclosed to other Realtors). 

Every time, I drive into the Office, I see a little commercial building. There is a FSBO sign posted and she has posted she wants "no Realtors." I don't know how she is marketing that little building, but there it sits. It has been for sale for almost a year, now. 

We *pay* for the right to use the NWMLS, *pay* for our Licensing, *pay* for our required Courses, *pay* to be members of the NAR, and often shoulder other expenses to sell properties. The MLS (as you termed it, not our local NWMLS) was created as a marketing search tool to the Public free of charge, *paid for by Realtors.* There is a company, MLS for Owners, the public can *pay* to have their properties listed on the NWMLS. This isn't free for any one!

There are plenty of free sites out there, but they don't have the worldwide coverage search results the MLS has. There is a reason for this. Sure, there are folks out there who will buy/sell outside of the Real Estate industry, but others absolutely will not, for a variety of usually legal reasons. Our Office sends our listings to a lot of free sites, to increase the exposure for our Sellers.



> You guys lock up the MLS so regular people can't use it then *feel you have the right to use our public forums.*


So, you call it "*our public forums*," and how do you figure that doesn't include me?:bash:

I am not a new member, BTW... 

*Join Date: 
04/10/09
**Total Posts: 4,093
*Of all those Posts, only 2 threads for PNW properties for sale. Both threads were posted due to the Properties being suitable for homesteading lifestyles and prices very reasonable in our area.

Why, I see you joined "*our Forum*," last year:
*Join Date
**07/23/11
**Total Posts: **20

*I have posted a number of homesteading related threads, and you might find some interesting...


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

Holy unnecessary rudeness Batman....

We know Lori pretty well around here, she's a very helpful gal. :flameproofundies:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you for that nice comment, Dusky Beauty! Guess he hasn't seen my gardening thread :hrm: or all the other threads I have posted, not just RE or Barter Threads...

Okay, I get it... A bad day, like this other guy had:









This big guy had a really bad day, a lot worse...

Since it is the "in thing" to make excuses for not playing nice :duel:

Oh, I ought to add, this delicious Hood Canal Dungeness Crab was caught by us right out of the Hood Canal!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

virtuousman said:


> Can't get away from these re agents anywhere. Tell us all how much your commission adds to the sale price Lori. What is it? 6,7% these days? You guys lock up the MLS so regular people can't use it then feel you have the right to use our public forums. Same thing happened to craigslist.


When you clicked under this forum that is titled Real estate, what were you expecting? The first thread under this forum invites all HT members who are Real Estate Agents to introduce themselves. I can look up homes on the MLS anytime I like, so how exactly is it being locked up? I am sure there are mechanics, builders, farmers etc on here too, are you going to tell them you can not get away from them either? With just 20 posts under your belt, why try to start conflict with a long standing member with thousands of posts loaded with valuable contributions to this site, where are yours? There is a mannerly way to conduct yourself here, take a good look around, read how nice and helpful folks are here and perhaps you will rethink that position.

I just read those 20 posts of yours, kind of negative for the most part. Christie Acres is a Gentleman's Farm of 7 acres backed up to a lovely creek and forest. She has an orchard, 48 raised beds, two garden cabins, a green house and she holds a nursery license plus her real estate brokers license. They are completely self sufficient and good preppers. Your home sits .15 of an acre with woods, not part of your lot and there is two upraised beds plus fruit trees?????? Someone referred to your ad referencing it as an urban homestead???? Go read about all this couple does and again you will want to rethink your position. Why not admire that view.......it is blissfully beautiful. We have gone boating through those waters...Oh my is it amazing in Seabeck and Hood Canal, what views, the quiet, and the laid back lifestyle. Most homes are on acreage but these parcels this size are harder to find and the price is great. I mean with 20% down and owner financing option.......this is a great site to post that on. A nice little homestead size with ample room for lots of options.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am the mod of this forum. If you think a post is inappropriate, please use the report a post and it will give me a copy of the post and please give a reason why you are reporting it.

That being said - this is a little more obviously commerical than many of the posts - but lorichristie is a participating member of HT in the full sense of the word, and she does not spam this forum with properties.

These two or of a type that a homesteader may wish to pursue, and so she listed, and I have no problem with it.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice listings. Someone can work with them.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you, Angie!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Bump, still available! 

Another nice reason to buy them? By using me as your Realtor, I can introduce you to a nice network of Homesteading folks here. In addition, I know many in this wonderful community, who also provide an array of services. Gardening Consulting is included with my representation, as well as a discount on my DH's Machinist/Welding services (if needed or wanted).


----------



## Cailieg (Jan 1, 2013)

Was great meeting with you today. Looking forward to pics tomorrow. 

Already prepping an offer outline. Thank you Lori!

This homesteader could not be happier to have found this listing here.

Dee


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Cailieg said:


> Was great meeting with you today. Looking forward to pics tomorrow.
> 
> Already prepping an offer outline. Thank you Lori!
> 
> ...


Hey Dee!

Wonderful to see you on here, also enjoyed meeting with you today, and look forward to presenting your Offer soon! I am sure looking forward to seeing your dreams unfold, but I'll let you share what you wish about the great plans... I could see a thread that would be welcomed on this site big time.

I have an appt to photograph one of the properties @11am, will then shoot them right over to your email.

After you shared your plans, I am delighted you found the listings on HT and contacted me!

Thanks for your post!

Lori


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I walked the entire 8 acres today with the Seller. Here is a Plat Map:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

JPG Image of the Plat Map:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

An Offer has come in for:



> *NWMLS# 385815*
> 3.890 Acres
> $55,400
> Vacant Land


This is the Parcel 2 outlined in PINK in the above Plat Map. I will confirm the status when I know more.

The other Parcel 1 is still currently available. The gravel driveway leads from Seabeck Holly Rd, through Parcel 1, to Parcel 2, for access. I took some pictures today, so will be posting them.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The pictures shows you the entrance of the driveway, the Culvert, the progression of the driveway leading up, the proposed cleared Building Site, and various pictures of the forest I took as we hiked it. There is no drainage issue due to the Seller putting in a Culvert, and there is a small Slew, shown on the more detailed Map I posted. This is for seasonal run-off. There are no wetland areas on either Parcel, which is hard to find here. I was told by the Seller, the Wells are approximately 100 ft deep. You can see there are Douglas Fir, Hemlock, and Cedar (mostly Douglas Fir). With the exception of the necessary logging to put in the Driveway and clear the Proposed Building Sites, neither Parcel has been logged for approximately 45 years! The tall trees you are looking at are an average of 100 feet (Owner is a retired Logger). Since I hiked all over the 8 acres, I can confirm there are flat areas, mildly rolling, medium rolling, and some steeper rolling areas. This is mixed topography. The Owner is 85 years young and we hiked both Parcels together!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I also wanted to point out, on the right side of the driveway, there is a little clearing, however the available Parcel is wooded along the road footage, and most of it is wooded in those beautiful tall trees. Since the Parcel was prepared to build on, most of the hardest work was done! There isn't a better Parcel here, in that price range.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

***Highlights of the available Parcel***

1- Driveway is in!
2- Building Site cleared
3- No drainage issues due to Culvert and Swill, already in place (seasonal run-off)
4- Seller is offering Seller Financing with 20% down requested!
5- I'd estimate at least a year's worth of firewood out of the leftover logs/fallen trees
6- Mostly 100' Douglas Fir, Hemlock, and some Cedar on this property
7- Mixed topography, as you can see the Building Site is on a ridge. There are flat areas, mildly sloped, sloped, too. 
8- Hasn't been logged in about 45 years and most of the property hasn't been touched (topsoil intact).
9- Wells approximately 100' deep
10- Wooded along the frontage, and all around the borders of this property, with exception of the incoming shared driveway. That allows access to the Parcel next to this one.
11- Driveway leads out to Seabeck Holly Rd, which is direct access to drive into town.

Sepp Holzer's Permaculture methods would work very well on this Parcel!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Parcel 2 is Pending Feasibility. Parcel 1 is still available. There will be more pics to post soon, showing more of the available lot. That will help to envision the multiple uses for this diverse lot.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

For those interested in Washington, check out my new Site, complete with NWMLS Property Search:

http://www.lorichristie.com/


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

A Buyer saw the incredible potential of the available lot, so an Offer is coming in on that one! There are two more lots, further out, sound good for off-grid, which will be available soon. I'll start a thread and provide all the information when I can.


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Lori, Your PM inbox is full. Please contact me, I have a few questions for a client. 

Thank you


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

ozarkchaz said:


> Lori, Your PM inbox is full. Please contact me, I have a few questions for a client.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks, just deleted some PMs, but better to email me:

[email protected]
OR
[email protected]

Also, I can be phoned at 360-340-4891

I am in the RE Agent thread, too


----------

